# Front Grill Removal



## Manny (Apr 19, 2003)

I know some people have posted different ways of removing the front Nissan badge so let me get this straight. To remove the badge one way is to clip the screws or whatever they are with the welded shi+ around them and then put a lighter to the plastic? Is this correct?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I used an flathead screwdriver and an exacto knife and cut the melted plastic off the back.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i think what i did was the easiest, go to your local hobby shop/ craft shop and buy a razor saw from EXACTO . it'll look like a small backsaw with real fine teeth. and just put it between the mesh and the back of the badge and just saw it off. with the raxor saw, it'll take about 30 seconds. any other way will threaten to scratch the mesh or any other surface if your not ultra carefull. good luck!


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I am too lazy for any of that, I just used what was 2 feet from me and grabbed some tin snips and a flathead screwdriver......


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

that works too......i'm sorry, i'm Asian, i can't help but go the complicated, efficient and precise way....


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

hairdryer to loosen up the bonding agent in the metal epoxy and a pair of pliers and screwdriver.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i took a flathead screwdriver and hammer.....put the screwdriver between the grill and emblem and pushed down. Popped right off


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

the only down side is.... this sounds like ...once your nissan emblem is off... its off for good... no salvaging that guy.... so you better know you like it.... i havent taken mine off yet because im afraid i wont like the way it looks with out it.... anyone have pictures of a black spec v without the emblem (ive seen pics with an SER emblem)??


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

truthfully I wish I left mine.... atleast until I get an SER badge, my car is silver and all I see is the damn hood latch, horn, radiator etc... it looks like shit and im sure it will stand out even more on an all black car... the littlest differences will show on yours... now if you wanted to powder coat your grill white, and hell, even your wheels  that $4!t would be tight, in my eyes anyway.... with the white u wont see behind it... I may have a weird taste tho... I kinda wish I got black for that reason but I got silver and white will look like crap with it...


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

I had the same problem as Cornut. After I took off the Nissan badge in the front the black mesh looked like shit. So I took out the two grilles in the front and painted them silver. Looks a hell of alot better now. Plus you can see the hood latch and radiator. Check out the pics on cardomain in my signature.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

well there is a way to put it back...if you still have those three little tabs left, well most of it left. just put a hole in each of those tabs some how and zip tie the lil guy on to the grill...easy


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

wait, scratch that.....you are not gonna have those thingys on the after you take it off.....instead, put two holes on each side of the two semi circles on the back and feed two zipties through i....just make sure you used black zipties to make it look less obvious........................

Duct tape and Zipties hold the world together!!!


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

jblaze said:


> *I had the same problem as Cornut. After I took off the Nissan badge in the front the black mesh looked like shit. So I took out the two grilles in the front and painted them silver. Looks a hell of alot better now. Plus you can see the hood latch and radiator. Check out the pics on cardomain in my signature. *


Hey, I checked out your pics... your car looks nice... i think i want to paint my calipers too because i like the way they look in red, they really stand out... and its a LOT cheaper to paint them than it is to buy wilwoods or brembos.... that will be my project for this summer... I have a question for you though, where can I get some of those RED SPEC V sticker/emblems .... for the sides of the car... those look good and I would love to get those for my car... I have a black Spec V and I got it with a nice RED pinstripe down the sides... the red "spec v" would make it look sooo cool!!


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Oh yeah... one more question to those who have the SE-R on the front instead of the NISSAN badge.... It is the same badge as the rear SE-R right? So how do you attach it securely to the mesh?! Is the sticky stuff on the back enough to make it stay with so little of a contact patch?


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i didnt get the same one that goes on the rear, i got the one that is supposed to go on the side which is smaller, but i think it fits better, since the grill is already thin and it looks more centered. the sticky back is enough to keep it on there but i wouldnt be suprised if it dissapeared during a heavy rain storm. i used the sticky back to hold it on, but then i secured it more just incase with a thin ziptie going around the middle, right above the "R". then, if you are still paranoid, you can buy some of 3M's emblem adhesive ...that is good stuff...its like a mix between super glue and cement....and just slobber it on the back. that'll keep the thing on. oh and i got it from Courtesy Nissan in texas, i ordered it via their website, it was like 8 bucks, you can also buy it on Ebay but they go for about $20 there, but thats for the rear version


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

The red spec V decals I got from this guy on www.b15sentra.net 
If you go to the site then go under the cosmetics forum there is a thread there about spec v decals. The company is called Graf X Werks. I also got a spec v decal for the trunk, but couldnt post the pic correctly for cardomain. I have to go back and redo the pick and post it again. For the 2 side decals and the trunk decal it ran me 18 bucks. plus he gives you some tips on taking the original ones off. Best of luck. anymore ?'s just ask.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

maybe i'll check out that website... what's the address to it? Also... do you have any pics of your front end... i'd love to see what that looks like!


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

that last post about the website was intended for silvspec86.... just so there is no confusion.... and thanks for the tip on those red "spec V" emblems jblaze!


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

No problem...You can actually get them in may different colors and borders. I just choose red cause i thought that would look best.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Yeah, the red does look good... I went there and found the grafxwerks website... and i saw alot of the people's pics who got those decals... they look good... i have a black Spec V w/ a red pinstripe... so i was thinking I would get the carbon fiber spec V stickers with reflective red border... and a carbon "sentra" overlay and carbon "SE" overlays for the top of the SER emblem... then everything would match and hopefully look pretty sweet on my black car... any opinions on that?


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

sorry BlackSpec02.....my computer hates me and my Digicam hates my computer and y'know what that means....no pics...but as soon as i get those two to work i'll e-mail you some pics...you'll love how it looks! and as for the Emblem the website is for Courtesy Nissan of Texas...and it's http://www.courtesyparts.com/secondtier_b15.html
it took suprisingly little time to get here...considering i live in Maryland also, if you go to their main page, the have the 2003 Nismo Catalog!!!! i'm getting me one of those!!!


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Black spec. I think thats a good idea for the carbon fiber look for your car. Carbon fiber looks great on black cars.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

anyone know if the nismo catalog is going to have us-legal spec v parts? someone had said nismo didn't have a spec v to work with, so we might be out of luck...

Lurker Above


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah, dont be expecting anything big for the Spec-V from NISMO any time soon....i dunno why but i wouldnt...but there are always asthetic stuff like the Nismo wing and decals and billet aluminum oil caps and gadgets like that...which are always cool looking!


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

latest word from my local nissan dealer is that there isn't much for the spec v in it yet, but they're expecting "several performance parts" in two or three months time . they have one copy at the parts shop, so i'll try and take a look in the next few days, but you're prolly right, silvspec86...

Lurker Above


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

i herd from a friend that works in the parts dpartment at nissan they are gunna have a full range of '02 and '03 spec v parts ( i herd turbos even) by spring '04, but thats pretty far away, but worth no voiding warrenties im my eyes, hopefully im wrong and it will be sooner


----------

